# Intel DX58SO and memory slots



## jaelkay (Jan 8, 2009)

Just installed a DX58SO board and 920 processor with Kingmax RAM but two of the slots on the board simply will not work. 

The first two slots - Channel A Dimm 1 and Channel A Dimm 0 both work but Channels B and C will not work. If I populate either or both of them, the computer will not boot and gives three slow beeps indicating a RAM problem. 

Is there something I've not done, could be board be dodgy, or is the memory the problem. 

The memory is Kingmax FLFE85F 1333 MHz in 2GB sticks. 

I flashed the BIOS this evening with the latest version. 

Appreciate advice. 

John


----------



## itendo (Jan 22, 2009)

I installed my RAM in the Channel A slots (the two closest to the 920) and it works fine; why are you trying to install the sticks in the further slots? Or is your problem in adding additional sticks beyond the first two? (i also have a 920 on a DX58SO with 2x2g sticks of DDR3 1333.)


----------



## itendo (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know if you're still following this thread but the online version of the DX58so manual has a more articulate explanation. If you follow this link to page 38-9 http://static.compusa.com/pdf/Intel Desktop Board DX58SO Product Manual.pdf of the PDF, it lets you know how to install the memory.

like i said above, i have mine installed in the DIMM A 0 & 1 slots and now i am going to try the B & C slots to see if i get less of a performance drag.


----------

